# What makes a date with someone memorable in your opinion?



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

After participating in the last " dating thread " I began reminiscing about some of the dates my wife and I had before we were married and even some memorable ones we had after.

_[ LOL ,I also had a good laugh at some of my "dating bloopers" too!]_

Then it occurred to me that the best dates I've ever had in my life was with her. Even before we got together , while we were
" just friends" , she always took me on dates [ and paid for everything !]
I've had many , many , many dates but ours stick in my mind.
I realized that there was always attraction and chemistry between us during our friendship, and this may have contributed to the positive memories.

Also interesting was the fact that the most memorable dates we had IMO, we the ones where we spent the least amount or zero money, like when we would go for a walk in the park, and we'd share our deepest thoughts and feelings along with a $0.50 pack of peanuts.
Yes,those " cheap " dates!
We have been on really expensive dates , at exclusive venues, but the cheap ones were the best for some reason.
Maybe because the cheap ones, we were just being ourselves. No fancy clothes, just jeans with his & hers matching T-shirts.

So what about you,
What makes a date outstanding in your mind?
Attraction you felt for the person?
Funny stuff that happened on the date? [ Dating Bloopers.]
The unpredictable , unthinkable venue?


Anything else?


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

How many times we laughed.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

How we could talk for hours. First date with my husband lasted 8 hours. He didn't even kiss me and yet I stayed till 3 am with him just talking.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> How we could talk for hours. First date with my husband lasted 8 hours. He didn't even kiss me and yet I stayed till 3 am with him just talking.


I remember that about our dates too.
The best ones were where we would sit in a public place and literally talk and laugh till the wee hours of the morning.
Funny thing is that our first kiss was not after a date...:scratchhead:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Our 1st get together outside of high school was me (sneaking) to ride my bike half way to meet him between his small town & mine on back country roads....I met his parents and ate spaghetti & meatballs...I remember thinking how Nice they were to me... and that he came from a wonderful family... I remember thinking his dad was handsome for an older man...and the meatballs were the best I ever tasted...

Memorable was how "welcomed" I felt ....and how he treated me.....almost immediately he became my best friend....we'd talk about anything & everything...take long walks in the park hand in hand.....I seemed to make him laugh a lot I remember....he'd let me pick his brain.....I was able to be my crazy self around him ...and always felt soulfully "accepted". 

I would not enjoy any date where I felt I had to reign in my personality to "impress" someone...I need to be a free spirit and be who I am... if a guy couldn't handle that, he just wouldn't be right for me... I suppose there is dating etiquette.... I'd probably break all the rules ....asking too many personal questions too fast.. stuff like that.....

My mindset has always been ...it's Best to be *friends* before Lovers...and...well... friends talk about it all.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> *I seemed to make him laugh a lot I remember...*.he'd let me pick his brain.....I was able to be my crazy self around him ...and always felt soulfully "accepted".


SA, 
I think you have the ability to make anyone laugh or smile at least!
Kinda reminds me of my wife.
Its hard for me to stay angry at her for very long. She always makes me laugh or smile.

Let me ask a question.
Who made the first move before the first kiss.
You or him?
Was there an awkward moment?

With my wife and I she made the first move and she caught me completely by surprise.
But it wasn't an " awkward " moment. There wasn't any teeth knocking , or any thing odd. It was perfect.
I remember the feeling.
I remember my lips tingling days after.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

I would say that it's the connection and the ability to have a good laugh. It don't think it's where you are, it's who your with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> How we could talk for hours. First date with my husband lasted 8 hours. He didn't even kiss me and yet I stayed till 3 am with him just talking.


Question.

During that first date, and the marathon talks, did it ever cross your mind that you might be spending the rest of your life with this guy?


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

mablenc said:


> I would say that it's the connection and the ability to have a good laugh. It don't think it's where you are, it's who your with.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've never read your story. I'm assuming that you're married for sometime.

So you felt a connection with your H on the first date?
What was the first date like?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

The conversation. If a man and I can talk for hours and hours and forget to order at the restaurant and the waitress keeps comin back and we're not ready....that's a good date.

And happened with my husband lol.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Caribbean Man said:


> I've never read your story. I'm assuming that you're married for sometime.
> 
> So you felt a connection with your H on the first date?
> What was the first date like?


We met through our church, we would talk for hours after and just laugh. It was a very strick religion so dates were chaperoned. It was easier to just hang out after church. I knew he was the "one" we got engaged three months after, married after 2. Going on 11 years next month.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## inquizitivemind (Jul 16, 2013)

Best date of my life was with my husband on our first date. We had talked a lot before that texting and calling on the phone. For the first date we actually just went to a cafe, talked for hours. And when it got late, we walked around a park until we were both too tired to continue. Ive never felt so comfortable talking about stupid topics with anyone besides him. He makes me laugh a lot. The best dates are those where you can be yourself, have fun, and not feel like you need to be entertained. You just enjoy being with the other person.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Caribbean Man said:


> Let me ask a question.
> *Who made the first move before the first kiss.
> You or him?*
> Was there an awkward moment?


Ha ha , I may be more the aggressor these days, so it seems...... but back then, I was so bashful in regards to these things, the only other boy I kissed before him was my neighbor....

He finally broke me down on a walking trail...he was persistent...which gives me sweet memories....It was funny...we thought we were all alone back in the woods...then a troop of boy scouts comes trudging along....led by his best friend! 
It was right after that, he planted one on me... ...then we did it again....and again...... we were "going together" for a good 2 months before that 1st kiss... I was just 15...we took things nice and slow... and this was good.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

I think I like outdoor dates the best.
My wife is very competitive, she likes to compete against me.
Some memorable dates we had after marriage are kayaking in the open seas or down river into the sea.
We always race each other.
Of course I always *let* her win, although she's convinced that she beats me fair and square.
But its a lot of fun

Call me cheap, but I prefer outdoor dates because they cost less and we don't have to dress up. We could express ourselves freely, goof around, laugh , shout , scream freely.
They make great memories.

Maybe sometime I'll post some pics.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Caribbean Man said:


> *I think I like outdoor dates the best.*
> My wife is very competitive, she likes to compete against me.
> Some memorable dates we had after marriage are kayaking in the open seas or down river into the sea.
> We always race each other.
> ...


You CHEAP... wouldn't have thought it CB .....I'm with you... the best things in life are Free to breath in, the open skies before us....it's not how much you spend, but who you're with and how they make you FEEL... 

Some of my best memories is just riding around in his old Delta '88 -snuggled close, windows down, the wind blowing in our hair, the radio blasting singing our song (which we claimed many)...Every time we hear those today...it ushers me right back to that time & place... 

We've always enjoyed anything Country/ secluded - getting off alone..... riding bikes together...hiking trails/ nature reserves/ caves/ water falls... camping in a tent ....going to the Fairs... a Rodeo...a "smash up Derby"...canoeing... 

I always loved Amusement parks but he wasn't a  fan, so I learned early on, it was best to go with friends so I had a rider to stand in the lines with.



> *Maybe sometime I'll post some pics*.


Yes, do that... the early years for Old Girls "Old Pics" thread HERE ...it's due to be revived anyway...


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Me and hubby on date night... real low key dress code... pants not necessary!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

waiwera said:


> Me and hubby on date night... real low key dress code... pants not necessary!


You gy=uys fishing in a kayak?
Never thought of that!


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes... we live 10 mins from the beach.
It's free, peaceful and good exercise... and we get a feed out of it!

We tie up together (sounds more fun than it is  ) and fish until we catch enough for a meal or two. Usually snapper.

Sometimes we paddle out to one of the islands in the gulf and have a picnic lunch/dinner and some gritty beach sex


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

My first date with my husband was to go and see 300, watching the sex scene with someone on a first date was so awkward. We went out to eat afterwards, and like didn't really talk about the movie at all, lol.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

waiwera said:


> Sometimes we paddle out to one of the islands in the gulf and have a picnic lunch/dinner and some gritty beach sex


Haha!

We live not to far from the beach either and there are also many uninhabited little islands in the gulf.
Sometimes we kayak out to one of them and pretend we're 
" explorers."
Most times we end up " exploring " each other too!:rofl:


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh yes, I agree that the outdoor dates are wonderful! My husband and I began dating in the summer so there was plenty to do outside. 

He lived down the shore (well now we both do! lol). Our second date we went to the boardwalk and had a great time walking, talking & going on the rides. Lots of fun and laughing. 4th of July was the second week of us dating and I remember going to the river and sitting on a blanket watching the fireworks. Now that we're married with kids we've kept up that tradition as a family to see the fireworks by the river.


----------



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

First date...I asked him to let me plan it. I didn't want an ordinary dinner date like he had with dozens of others before me. So I choose a helicopter ride for the first date. Shared the views of Manhattan together and the excitement. Then we talked about it on the roof of a skyscraper terrace.
Followed beach dates, fishing dates, skydiving, picnics, baseballs dates, just having a coffee at Starbucks. But I admit to high maintainance : I periodically make sure to have dates that stand out from the rest compared to what he previously experienced. There goes renting a hunters restaurant in the mountains and have live music of choice performed just for us, surprise "blindfold and go" mini vacations in weekends to places he - and I - wanted to visit ( I pay a lot of attention to little wishes and likes that come up during conversations ), dinner and movie dates, Las Vegas resorts, and, even if just dinner somewhere, the restaurant decor and view is always breathtaking ( I do a lot of research on unusual romantic places and save them all in a folder).
The result? he's always thrilled, wondering what I'll come up with next. And his playfulness adds some new ideas to my list.


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Our 1st get together outside of high school was me (sneaking) to ride my bike half way to meet him between his small town & mine on back country roads....I met his parents and ate spaghetti & meatballs...I remember thinking how Nice they were to me... and that he came from a wonderful family... I remember thinking his dad was handsome for an older man...and the meatballs were the best I ever tasted...
> 
> Memorable was how "welcomed" I felt ....and how he treated me.....almost immediately he became my best friend....we'd talk about anything & everything...take long walks in the park hand in hand.....I seemed to make him laugh a lot I remember....he'd let me pick his brain.....I was able to be my crazy self around him ...and always felt soulfully "accepted".
> 
> ...


I agree. For me, it was like at first sight... And we just laughed, and laughed, and laughed.

It was feeling so comfortable, so relaxed. And, we had fun! She was up for anything.

I could be myself.. and she liked me!!! And I liked her!

She was just a regular person... I didn't have to worry about making a mistake.... 

There was never an awkward moment. And she SMILED!!! all the time...


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

hambone said:


> I agree. For me, it was like at first sight... And we just laughed, and laughed, and laughed.
> 
> It was feeling so comfortable, so relaxed. And, we had fun! She was up for anything.
> 
> ...


Which was your most memorable date with your present wife Hambone?
What do you think made it memorable?


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

bubbly girl said:


> Oh yes, I agree that the outdoor dates are wonderful! My husband and I began dating in the summer so there was plenty to do outside.
> 
> He lived down the shore (well now we both do! lol). Our second date we went to the boardwalk and had a great time walking, talking & going on the rides. Lots of fun and laughing. 4th of July was the second week of us dating and I remember going to the river and sitting on a blanket watching the fireworks. Now that we're married with kids we've kept up that tradition as a family to see the fireworks by the river.


Yes.

Independence night fireworks are a tradition for us too!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Anyone ever had the romantic picnic date?

My wife is the only woman I've ever done that with, haven't done it for a while , but she loves it.

The first time I did it she was blown away.
I cooked lasagne , made a really nice salad, packed some real shortbread biscuits and a bottle of wine. I took her to the botanic gardens. [ We have a really nice, quiet one here.]
lol, I even borrowed a wicker basket from a friend of mine.
I remember everything we did on that date, that was before we were married.
I remember she was very impressed with my cooking.
She still is today.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

What primarily matters is how much of a connection you seem to share and that you laugh a lot together!


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

Caribbean Man said:


> Which was your most memorable date with your present wife Hambone?
> What do you think made it memorable?


That first date was very memorable!

There was that night in a motel room in Buffalo, Texas!!!!

Let me tell you when she set the hook and reeled me in..

First, a little back story. Before Mrs. Wonderful... I was dating (living with) a girl I kept telling myself I could fall in love with. She was a raven haired beauty. Very petit, sexy as hell, always dressed to the nines. Smart as a whip... Had a beautiful home, driving a Corvette, making more money than I was... but she was a little OCD. She cooked steak and baked potato. She asked me for a napkin. Well, I did what my mom always did, I reached back, ripped off a paper towel and handed it to her. She gave me the most disgusted look... and said, "THIS is NOT a napkin!!!" and ignorant me asked, "So, what is it?" and she said, "THIS is a paper towel!!!" and, in all my stupidity... I asked, "So, what's the difference?" and she told me, "A napkin is linen, and it is folded twice!" Good lord. From that point it proceeded to WWIII. I finally told my mom I was breaking up with her... and Mom said, "OH hambone... you.. you could have SOOOO MUCH!!!" And I responded. "Yep mom... we'd be rich and miserable!" I'd already been in on miserable marriage and I wasn't about to get into another one.

So, fast forward. Actually, Me and Mrs. Wonderful dated for about 3 months... I was madly in love with her... She'd been legally separated from her husband for over a year. When she decided to reconcile. Oh CM... Oh that cut to the bone! I was absolutely crushed. I was so in love. I told her... "If you ever get single again.. and it's final... let me know". Then I proceeded to date around, ending up with the raven haired beauty for 2-3 years. 

Then, one day, Mrs. wonderful came in the store... she wrote a check and it had only her name in it. I asked if that meant what I thought it meant and she nodded yes. She called either that afternoon or maybe the next and invited me over to her house for a snack. She's poor, a single mom.. she fixes me 2 grill cheese sandwiches. I'm eating.. and butter starts dripping down the corner of my mouth. I asked for a napkin... She reaches around behind her... RIPPPP goes that paper towel and she hands it to me! I started grinning from ear to ear. My thoughts are seared in my mind.. "SON... you are HOME!!! THIS is where you need to be!!!" That sealed the deal!


That is what I mean earlier when I was talking about being so comfortable around her...

Mrs. Wonderful and I were introduced by a mutual friend... Now THAT's a story...


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Aww Hambone, that's so sweet 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Laughter has always been my benchmark for a great date. Then there is just something in your date's eyes that you can see, and says, "Yeah, I want to do this again."

There is a sense of ease. Everything just seems ... easy. Even if something goes horribly awry, it just becomes fun and works out.
Such as, I just got out of Symphony Hall with a date, we were dressed very well for the occasion. Got caught in the rain walking back to the hotel. She just stopped on the sidewalk put her arms out to the side, lifted her soaking wet face to the sky and smiled. 

With my darling GF now, she snorts when she laughs. She did it on our first date, she said most people are horrified, I just laughed even harder when she did it. We definitely had a wonderful, first date. She and I were driving home one night and it started to snow. She opened her sun-roof and we just sat for a while looking up, watching the snow fall, listening to Depeche Mode.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

hambone said:


> Then, one day, Mrs. wonderful came in the store... she wrote a check and it had only her name in it. I asked if that meant what I thought it meant and she nodded yes. *She called either that afternoon or maybe the next and invited me over to her house for a snack. She's poor, a single mom.. she fixes me 2 grill cheese sandwiches. I'm eating.. and butter starts dripping down the corner of my mouth. I asked for a napkin... She reaches around behind her... RIPPPP goes that paper towel and she hands it to me! I started grinning from ear to ear. My thoughts are seared in my mind.. "SON... you are HOME!!! THIS is where you need to be!!!" That sealed the deal!*



So both you and Ms. Wonderful were a perfect fit from the beginning!
Too bad for Ms. " raven haired " Corvette, some things money can't buy...
At least she had the looks going for her , pity the fellow who fell in love with her after you..
Maybe he was OCD too?

Some things were just meant to be!
LOL, 
HAMBONE !!! > glaring eyes< _" That's not a napkin!"_:rofl:

But I must say I admire that you were man enough to realize that as beautiful as she was , Ms Corvette would have made your life miserable.
You were able to think with your brains and not your head...


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Deejo said:


> Laughter has always been my benchmark for a great date. Then there is just something in your date's eyes that you can see, and says, "Yeah, I want to do this again."
> 
> There is a sense of ease. Everything just seems ... easy. Even if something goes horribly awry, it just becomes fun and works out.
> Such as, I just got out of Symphony Hall with a date, we were dressed very well for the occasion. Got caught in the rain walking back to the hotel. She just stopped on the sidewalk put her arms out to the side, lifted her soaking wet face to the sky and smiled.
> ...


Sound like she's an 80's girl.

LOL, also sounds like you have a good many great " first dates. "

I once had this chick about 10 years older than me that was crazy over me , but the chemistry was kinda one sided, her side.

She was beautiful , lived on her own and everything.
I remember the first date we had was a lunch date. Everything went well lots of talk , laughter almost felt like we had known each other for ages.
Mid afternoon, after lunch we opted to walk home. Rains came, I mentioned lets head for shelter , she said no, we laughed , held hands and continued walking, drenched in the rain.
Then she was started singing a Whitney Huston song, I looked at her surprised, and she
" dedicated " the song to me. I pulled her close and we kissed.

We only lasted about three months after that. 
Apparently she had her eyes set on marriage [ something to do with her biological clock] and I was still enjoy single life., She was also a control freak, but a sexy one at that.
I never wanted nothing to do with marriage. So I told her bye bye.
A couple years later, my present wife made me change my lifestyle and take a second look at marriage.


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

Caribbean Man said:


> So both you and Ms. Wonderful were a perfect fit from the beginning!
> 
> We were.. Like I've said before, we just don't have a lot of conflict.
> 
> ...


My first marriage was so miserable. I for sure wasn't going to marry for anything but pure unadulterated love.. 

When you are married to someone you hard down love... none of that other stuff (material things etc) really matter.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Did I have a good time. did the conversation flow freely,Did it end in a kiss that melted both of us,

the next day did I think about her and couldn't wait to go out again!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Did I have a good time. did the conversation flow freely,Did it end in a kiss that melted both of us,

the next day did I think about her and couldn't wait to go out again!


----------



## scatty (Mar 15, 2013)

On our first date we talked and laughed for hours. He was so easy to talk to, and the chemistry was incredible.

We went on a road trip and played all the mini golf places in two states. (Hey, we were teens.)

Once we went from MA to NJ to my aunts house with $7 rolls of pennies. Boy, was she surprised to see me (and meet him) with no notice at midnight!

We went tubing on some river in NH that is apparently not that safe, and we both thought we were going to die. That kind of rush was incredible (if foolish.)

I can still talk to my man for hours about everything and nothing.


----------

